# Ctrl



## eljr (Aug 8, 2015)

SZA
Ctrl

Release Date June 9, 2017
Duration49:01
Genre
R&B
Styles
Alternative R&B
Recording Location
1500 or Nothin' Studios
Engineears Studios
No Excuses
Platinum Sounds Studios
The Lake House, Michigan
Top Dawg House of Pain
Windmark Studios

2.5/5


----------

